# What is your best looking/favorite tools?



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

Just say what yours is and add some pictures no pictures no proof

Mine is a lufkin No. 521 surface gauge one of the smallest ones they where made from 1930 tp the 1950s


Now let’s see yours.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 19, 2020)

This square is my favorite tool: it was my Dad's and is the tool that I most closely associate with him and his shop.
It's not a Starrett, it's a Union tool, and an older one at that.  As a bonus I also found the 18" blade for it on eBay a couple
of years ago, which is difficult since Union changed the blades slightly at some point.


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Dec 19, 2020)

Mine would be the Starrett C359. Got it at a closing auction at a machine shop in Laval Qc, summer of 2016. $75 +tax I got opening bid. Now its worth almost $1k CAD to replace. Spent perhaps too much on tooling during my apprentice years, bargain hunting and such.

Its an amazing tool, only I barley use it. For rough purposes, scribe lines and such, I used the protractor on a combination square. For finer work that had a discerning angle tolerance, I needed to use a sine bar or angle wedges on the granite plate. My current work as the Mitutoyo version. The "Vernier Bevel Protractor, 0-320°" is better I find for tool bit grinding, as the inner wedge is held to the tool against the light , also I don't mind getting grinding dust on it. So the starrett remains near mint.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

My favorite square is a 6 inch starrett that was my great grandfathers nice small size is the perfect size for the work I do


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

Oops forgot the pics


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 19, 2020)

Kamakura rotary table. It's like the zenith of Japanese manufacturing philosophy. Just gorgeous to use:




Doesn't show in the pic, but that's a hardened and ground table 


I also own a Wohlhaupter UPA3 boring head, but can't find a pic!


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 19, 2020)

Starrett 436 mic


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Dec 19, 2020)

Good thread Braeden! 
My most favorite tool of all time is my Clausing 6329 lathe.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

Oooh a British made starrett mic nice don’t see those often


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 19, 2020)

Braeden P said:


> Oooh a British made starrett mic nice don’t see those often



Thanks, it’s brand new.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

Friction stop if that is what it is called it is from the Westinghouse factory in philly the big knurled part slips similar to a ratchet.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

My oldest tool made in 1890s can’t find any pictures it is a athol machine co thread gauge 4 to 72 tpi
Edit: dumb autocorrect messing things up


----------



## rwm (Dec 19, 2020)

Spinning collet rack




Simple, effective, easy to use.
Robert


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 19, 2020)

Defiantly my Vertex BS-0 Dividing head,wich is also my avatar. I nagged the wife for a long time and I go it about two years ago.....I think and had fun with it ever since. It has many uses and it got me started on gear making wich I love. You asked for one favourite, but my mill DRO comes in at a very close second, and I am waiting for my DRO for the lathe. Basically it's difficult to just pick "A" favourite.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 19, 2020)

I hate when auto correct doesn't help you. I see my first word in my post is defiantly, it should be deffenatly.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

Favorites are allowed show us all you want!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Dec 19, 2020)

Braeden P said:


> Favorites are allowed show us all you want!


Great thread by the way.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Great thread by the way.


Thanks


----------



## C-Bag (Dec 19, 2020)

There’s favs because old, there’s faves because cool.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 19, 2020)

I think I am the best looking tool in the shop.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> I think I am the best looking tool in the shop.


Tell the lathe that then you won’t be the best looking


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 19, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> I hate when auto correct doesn't help you. I see my first word in my post is defiantly, it should be deffenatly.



Definitely




Braeden P said:


> Friction stop if that is what it is called it is from the Westinghouse factory in philly the big knurled part slips similar to a ratchet.



Friction Thimble

Machinists fall into one of two categories, ratchet stop or friction thimble. Pick a side.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Definitely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ratchet for me!


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 19, 2020)

OK, as long as we're talking' micrometers, here are my favs:  The mic on the left is an old German Weyersberg that came from my
Father-In-Law.  It only reads .001", but I use it all the time.  I like the size and heft, the larger easy to read numbers and the fact that it's
a bit different.  The one on the right is a Swiss made B & S that I picked up on eBay for the princely sum of $25.00.  Perfect condition
and silky smooth.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a good bit of older tools from my uncle's dad , my uncle and my dad . Some are well over 100 years old . The tool steel back then seems like it was top shelf .


----------



## f350ca (Dec 19, 2020)

Proceeded to buy a set of 1/10ths micrometers through the Ebay wing of a local tool store and pick them up at the store to save shipping. Bought a set of new old stock Brown and Sharpe for I think it was $150. Get a call from the chap in a bit of a frenzy apologizing that he'd put them behind the counter and his mum sold them, I laughed and said s$it happens don't sweat it, he said he'd do me good and give me a set of Mitatoyo that he had listed at a higher price. I said great but I don't really care if its a set I just need 3 mics to measure to 3 inches in 10ths. He said he'd do right by me. Dropped into the store the next Sunday, his mum then apologized, then he walked out with these, not a set but a little beter quality than I'd expected for what I paid.
These things are so smooth.



Greg


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 19, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> OK, as long as we're talking' micrometers, here are my favs:  The mic on the left is an old German Weyersberg that came from my
> Father-In-Law.  It only reads .001", but I use it all the time.  I like the size and heft, the larger easy to read numbers and the fact that it's
> a bit different.  The one on the right is a Swiss made B & S that I picked up on eBay for the princely sum of $25.00.  Perfect condition
> and silky smooth.
> ...


German engineers make stuff over engineered


----------



## westerner (Dec 19, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> Machinists fall into one of two categories, ratchet stop or friction thimble. Pick a side.


It is about FEEL, ya?

Friction all the way!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 20, 2020)

With so many perspectives, that's a call that is dependent on what I'm working on at any given time. For machine work, it would have to be the Atlas benchtop mill. More so than the lathe, although it doesn't get used near as much. For general metal work however, it would be the homemade anvil. A chunk of railroad iron on a cobbled up frame.

Then there's the framing carpentry side of me, where I would have to say my framing square with stair tread stops attached. Cabinet working is a different craft entirely. For that I would have to say the routers probably were the most "desirable" or the most "useful". I have a couple of Porter-Cable 690's with any number of jigs and attachments. And a stand to make one stationary.

Not to be forgotten is the electrical aspect. My Simpson 260, Series 4 would have to be the most useful tool there. I have a half dozen digital meters, including a couple of Flukes. But I'm old school and don't trust digital meters very far. I guess my Kliens are the most frequently reached for tool in my kit. But so for any electrician. . . Of course, electronics is an entirely different craft. The most useful there would be a remnant of the widespread "electronics schools". A breadboard kit in a case with a built in power supply.

And last, but not least, is my models. I do railroad models in a small scale. The tools for that are often too small to get any photographs. And if I did, the useful details wouldn't be visible anyway. I can't say which tool would be most useful, or the most attractive, or a favorite. They all matter, they are all useful at one time or another. Many homemade, they simply don't exist and sometimes I'm just too cheap to buy when I can build one.

Even a dozen photos wouldn't show everything important to me. The best I can do is show my "light" work bench where a number of different functions take place. The project at hand at the time the photo was taken would be electronic design. Things will have changed somewhat, over time, depending on what I had going on. On the lower left, between the can with a yellow label and a jar with an orange label are my smaller taps and drills. The largest being Nr 3-48, the smallest being Nr 00-90. Anyone looking will have to make a mental transition from this to a 30 HP tractor out back. This is just the "end" result of my pursuits since 1975. A piece here, a tool there, it all adds up over time.




.


----------



## WCraig (Dec 20, 2020)

I hardly ever use it, but this little spring-action micrometer just feels so good in the hand...




Craig

(Plus I got it for next to nothing in a box lot of tools!)


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 20, 2020)

WCraig said:


> I hardly ever use it, but this little spring-action micrometer just feels so good in the hand...
> 
> View attachment 347962
> 
> ...


 You deserve this


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 20, 2020)

Eagle 66's...love 'em. I get them rough and work the dings out, replace a few parts in pump and polish them. Here's my latest addition after soupin' it up.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 20, 2020)

The 66's are my favorite also. I have 4 of them and also made one too.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 20, 2020)

This is not a pic of mine, I am too lazy to walk down to the shop. I got mine from a Chrysler dealer that was going out of business back in the 80's. The owner was a good family friend, and he gave me a gold (Plated) micrometer he got from attending a Chrysler technician training event back in the 70's. Mine is in a nice snap open case, looks like this is just a cardboard box.


----------



## bill70j (Dec 21, 2020)

Nice calipers, especially for the price, IMO.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> I think I am the best looking tool in the shop.



Hey Jeep ! Like me , maybe not the sharpest …………………..but definitely the best looking !


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2020)

Here is one of the older tools in the collection . It's a 1916 Fuchs in case . Cost of indicator was $5.50 and 75cents for the case . This sits in my drawer unused until the top quality , tight tolerance aerospace jobs are performed . 
This belonged to my Uncle's father who owned a shop back then .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2020)

When I have a crap load of holes to do and time is of the essence , I break out my cnc drilling machine . 

In this case cnc = crank n crank n crank n crank .


----------



## Superburban (Dec 21, 2020)

Is that a 2 speed drill? My Dad had one, back then it was often simpler to use then digging out a corded drill.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 21, 2020)

Superburban said:


> Is that a 2 speed drill? My Dad had one, back then it was often simpler to use then digging out a corded drill.


It is a variable speed drill, depending on how you vary your speed!   

But you are correct, it does look like it has a two position crank on it.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 21, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Cost of indicator was $5.50 and 75cents for the case .



$149 in today's dollars.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2020)

Huh ? A 2 speed ? Darnit , I could've had on high speed !


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2020)

Well . Sum beach , it is a 2 speed . The outer gear is the high speed gear . Whooda thunk it ? This stuff sits in the basement and I don't pay much mind to it , but that's a pretty cool observation .  Now I'll have to adjust my hourly rates for drilling jobs .


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 21, 2020)

Hm …………………………..a 1914 Machinist handbook . I have never seen one older . I use it to this day , and adjust for inflation . Wondering why my threads aren't fitting .


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 21, 2020)

I don't know about most favorite but my most useful tools which give me pure joy every time I use them are,  Starrett 91A and 91B, and at the end of the day I look forward to the warmth of the hot water bottle on my back..


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 22, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> There’s favs because old, there’s faves because cool.


 that is a cool divider I want one now


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 22, 2020)

Superburban said:


> This is not a pic of mine, I am too lazy to walk down to the shop. I got mine from a Chrysler dealer that was going out of business back in the 80's. The owner was a good family friend, and he gave me a gold (Plated) micrometer he got from attending a Chrysler technician training event back in the 70's. Mine is in a nice snap open case, looks like this is just a cardboard box.



OMG that's funny! Maybe it's a Colorado thing. I'm actually 20' from my shop and I don't know how many times I didn't take my own picture cause I was too damn lazy! Off track I know, but my God was I laughing!


----------



## GunsOfNavarone (Dec 22, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> When I have a crap load of holes to do and time is of the essence , I break out my cnc drilling machine .
> 
> In this case cnc = crank n crank n crank n crank .


I'm picturing cranking as fast as you can while reaching down and flipping lever to shift into 2nd gear!  OMG this thread is killing me!


----------



## Jim F (Dec 22, 2020)

mmcmdl said:


> Hm …………………………..a 1914 Machinist handbook . I have never seen one older . I use it to this day , and adjust for inflation . Wondering why my threads aren't fitting .


My copy of Machinery Handbook is 6th edition, dated 1924.


----------



## DHarris (Dec 22, 2020)

This was a "thank you" from a gentleman in England for some RC landing gear parts I made for him.

Moore & Wright, Sheffield England in original leather covered metal fitted case - love this little guy!


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 26, 2020)

Well no one said anything about a vise so this is my favorite vise all cast iron


----------



## davidpbest (Dec 26, 2020)

eBay score.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice!! They are _beautiful_ tools in every sense.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Dec 26, 2020)

Kurt DX-4.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 26, 2020)

I’m not so interested in appearance as function.   My metalworking revolves around my Takisawa 14” lathe and my Bridgeport clone mill.    Each of those is so much fun to use.   Everything else just is more or less support, and nice, but...just support.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 26, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> I’m not so interested in appearance as function.   My metalworking revolves around my Takisawa 14” lathe and my Bridgeport clone mill.    Each of those is so much fun to use.   Everything else just is more or less support, and nice, but...just support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sycle1 (Dec 26, 2020)

My old faithful Minimax Calipers had these since early apprentice days, so had these 42 years still more accurate than me.
Have the dial calipers also but these are my go too.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 26, 2020)

Winegrower said:


> I’m not so interested in appearance as function. My metalworking revolves around my Takisawa 14” lathe and my Bridgeport clone mill. Each of those is so much fun to use. Everything else just is more or less support, and nice, but...just support.



Very nice looking lathe and open shop !


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Dec 27, 2020)

This is an aluminum closure wrench for 75mm high power rocket motors that I machined a couple years ago.


----------



## alex.fulgosi (Dec 27, 2020)

Mitutoyo digital micrometers, this is my collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Downunder Bob (Dec 27, 2020)

rwm said:


> Spinning collet rack
> 
> View attachment 347840
> 
> ...



Nice, almost machine shop porn.


----------



## Mtnmac (Dec 27, 2020)

Back when I was a youngster, trying to absorb everything I could about metalworking, I was a student in the Machine Technology program at San Jose City College.  I graduated in 1984 and made this tool my last semester there, whatever the final class was... I can't remember.  No CNC in the program yet, all manual machining.  Anyway, I had completed my required projects and had lots of time to make whatever I wanted.  There was a British guy where I worked, a tool and die maker who made one of these in the 50's while an apprentice in England.  I always thought it was cool, and very useful.  So I made one.  They are available in various tool catalogs, but they are tiny.  I borrowed the brit tool and diemaker's one and made a crude drawing.  It's 4.25 dia x 2" high.  His was made from a solid chunk of O-1... I didn't have any of that so I used mild steel and had it case hardened.  Still one of my most used tools.


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 30, 2020)

Mtnmac said:


> Back when I was a youngster, trying to absorb everything I could about metalworking, I was a student in the Machine Technology program at San Jose City College.  I graduated in 1984 and made this tool my last semester there, whatever the final class was... I can't remember.  No CNC in the program yet, all manual machining.  Anyway, I had completed my required projects and had lots of time to make whatever I wanted.  There was a British guy where I worked, a tool and die maker who made one of these in the 50's while an apprentice in England.  I always thought it was cool, and very useful.  So I made one.  They are available in various tool catalogs, but they are tiny.  I borrowed the brit tool and diemaker's one and made a crude drawing.  It's 4.25 dia x 2" high.  His was made from a solid chunk of O-1... I didn't have any of that so I used mild steel and had it case hardened.  Still one of my most used tools.
> View attachment 348900
> View attachment 348901


That is a cool background on it once I get I shop I would love to make one of those or pick one up pretty handy tool to have


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 1, 2021)

Alexander McGilton said:


> Mine would be the Starrett C359. Got it at a closing auction at a machine shop in Laval Qc, summer of 2016. $75 +tax I got opening bid. Now its worth almost $1k CAD to replace. Spent perhaps too much on tooling during my apprentice years, bargain hunting and such.
> 
> Its an amazing tool, only I barley use it. For rough purposes, scribe lines and such, I used the protractor on a combination square. For finer work that had a discerning angle tolerance, I needed to use a sine bar or angle wedges on the granite plate. My current work as the Mitutoyo version. The "Vernier Bevel Protractor, 0-320°" is better I find for tool bit grinding, as the inner wedge is held to the tool against the light , also I don't mind getting grinding dust on it. So the starrett remains near mint.
> View attachment 347811


You where about to get a big you suck but I can’t add one or use anything on the top bar


----------



## Lo-Fi (Jan 1, 2021)

Braeden P said:


> You where about to get a big you suck but I can’t add one or use anything on the top bar



Hit the little gear icon, the rest of the icons will get enabled


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks did not know that


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Jan 1, 2021)

Three tools today...

My grandfather made this magnet wire stripper and brass hammer 
The hammer gets a lot of use, but the wire stripper only comes out when I'm working with magnet wire. Like today, winding my Magnabend!
I dont know -what- they are actually for, but I have a couple and I use them all the time! The are carbide, straight, flat, sharp, and have a polished and rounded back. I'm always scraping things with them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 1, 2021)

Weldingrod1 said:


> Three tools today...
> 
> My grandfather made this magnet wire stripper and brass hammer
> The hammer gets a lot of use, but the wire stripper only comes out when I'm working with magnet wire. Like today, winding my Magnabend!
> ...


I like the file handle on the hammer nice touch and that carbide scraper looks like a wood planer blade but probably not


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 1, 2021)

Mtnmac said:


> Back when I was a youngster, trying to absorb everything I could about metalworking, I was a student in the Machine Technology program at San Jose City College.  I graduated in 1984 and made this tool my last semester there, whatever the final class was... I can't remember.  No CNC in the program yet, all manual machining.  Anyway, I had completed my required projects and had lots of time to make whatever I wanted.  There was a British guy where I worked, a tool and die maker who made one of these in the 50's while an apprentice in England.  I always thought it was cool, and very useful.  So I made one.  They are available in various tool catalogs, but they are tiny.  I borrowed the brit tool and diemaker's one and made a crude drawing.  It's 4.25 dia x 2" high.  His was made from a solid chunk of O-1... I didn't have any of that so I used mild steel and had it case hardened.  Still one of my most used tools.
> View attachment 348900
> View attachment 348901



Ok.  I give up.  What is it?


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 1, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Ok.  I give up.  What is it?


Meat tenderizer.   Lol


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 1, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Meat tenderizer.   Lol


Seriously?   I guess it does resemble, to some extent, the Pampered Chef one that my wife has.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 1, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Seriously?   I guess it does resemble, to some extent, the Pampered Chef one that my wife has.


You should take up cooking.  That way you can make tools for the kitchen that are more rigid and certifiably manly.  Lol.


----------



## hman (Jan 2, 2021)

It's a "bench block."  Think of it as a small anvil.  The various sized holes let you drive out pins (when they're aligned to the appropriate hole).  The vee is useful when working with round stock.





						HHIP 3600-0042 Machinists' Bench Block (Holes 1/8~5/8 Inch): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

HHIP 3600-0042 Machinists' Bench Block (Holes 1/8~5/8 Inch): Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				



I have a store-bought one of steel and a homemade one - a hockey puck I grooved and drilled.


----------



## Mtnmac (Jan 5, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Ok.  I give up.  What is it?


Bench block.  Has many uses, driving pins in/out, drilling round objects, hand riveting...  others I can’t think of right now.


----------



## Braeden P (Jan 12, 2021)

Superburban said:


> This is not a pic of mine, I am too lazy to walk down to the shop. I got mine from a Chrysler dealer that was going out of business back in the 80's. The owner was a good family friend, and he gave me a gold (Plated) micrometer he got from attending a Chrysler technician training event back in the 70's. Mine is in a nice snap open case, looks like this is just a cardboard box.


some one near me was selling 24k gold plated starrett 12 inch calipers for the price of $25 but I did not get it


----------

